# Fast FS for SSD



## Tigoba (Sep 13, 2014)

Greetings

I am in the process of migrating some of my Linux Servers to FreeBSD and I am a newcomer to *BSD.
I am unsure of which Filesystem would be best for a SSD datapartition on a Fileserver.
Data integrity is not a concern at all, all that matters is Speed with 30-50 concurrent Threads, reading and writing.
With Linux it was EXT4 with some extra options.


----------



## bsdkeith (Sep 13, 2014)

I have used both ufs and zfs on SSD disks, ufs was slightly faster for what I use as a desktop system.


----------



## uzsolt (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm using UFS on SSD but it isn't slower than any other.


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 14, 2014)

If you look for any of the talks on Netflix and FreeBSD, they talk about using UFS instead of ZFS because they don't need the integrity aspects of ZFS and the extra overhead isn't worth it.  If you have the time, it's worth it to look the Netflix talks up.  If UFS is good enough for Netflix workload, chances are you should be fine.


----------



## bsdkeith (Sep 15, 2014)

Suggest you take a look at the (updated) FreeBSD handbook, section 20, to see if you need anything that ZFS supplies and go from there.


----------



## Tigoba (Sep 15, 2014)

I only need speed, everything else does not matter, at all.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 15, 2014)

If speed is the only concern, add RAM and use tmpfs(5).  If it has to be on non-volatile media, UFS is generally faster than ZFS.


----------



## Tigoba (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you.
I'll go with UFS then.


----------

